# Brandungsangeln  in dazendorf



## Brixen (29. Dezember 2011)

moin moin,
da der Wind bei uns ja nicht so mitspielt ,habe ich mich dazu entschieden heute die Leos und Platten in Dazendorf zu ärgern.
Könnte mir jemand eine Wegbeschreibung zum guten Angelplatz geben ,wäre euch sehr dankbar .(Soll ja eher kompliziert sein)
ach ja ich komme aus Lütjenburg fahre also die E47 Richtung Insel,aber dann#c..........
Danke euch schonmal im Vorraus

Grüsse Stefan


----------



## ranhalt (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln  in dazendorf*

Petri Heil,
versuch es einmal mit folgender Koordinate
54° 22.248 N
10° 54.813 O
dort findest Du einen Parkplatz
die Platten findest Du auf ca 80 m,
die Dorsche ggf. auf 100 -120 m
Ach ja und nicht so weit nach rechts gehen.
Viel Erfolg, wenns geklappt hat kannste dich ja mal melden.
#6 Dicke Fische


----------



## Bigone (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln  in dazendorf*

Nimm ne Spinnrute für Mefo's mit, 
habe meine besten Fische da gefangen..
Petri und fette Beute !!!


----------



## Brixen (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln  in dazendorf*

Frohes neues Jahr erst einmal.
Danke euch beiden für die Antworten ich bin dann doch nur bis weissenhaus gekommen. Aber jetzt weiß ich ja wo ich hin muss vielen dank nochmal.die spinnrute habe ich meistens mit , man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Norbi (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln  in dazendorf*

Moin,ich glaube mit Deinen Fragen bist Du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=15
besser aufgehoben#h


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln  in dazendorf*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin,ich glaube mit Deinen Fragen bist Du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=15
> besser aufgehoben#h



Hab euch mal verschoben #h


----------

